# id-tech 3 und mein neuer Rechner vertragen sich nicht :-(



## captain_drink (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem ich meinen neuen Rechner (s.a.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...obleme/150057-gaming-pc-fuer-knapp-700-a.html) nun ready ist, hab ich mich gleich mal daran gemacht, ein paar ältere Titel auf ihre Zusammenarbeit mit der neuen Hardware hin zu überprüfen. Um die Schwierigkeiten zu minimieren, verwende ich Windows XP; zudem laufen alle getesten Spiele über eine externe Festplatte, was aber noch nie Probleme bereitet hat. Unreal Tournament lief auf Anhieb, während Spiele auf Basis von id-tech 3 Mucken machen. Genauer:
Quake 3 Arena: Spielintern hatte ich eine Auflösung von 1152x864 eingestellt, was vonseiten der Grafikkarte nicht richtig darstellbar ist. Per modifizierter Startdatei ließ es sich starten, stürzte dann aber sofort ab. Die Installation des Indeo-Video-Codecs (zur Darstellung des Intros) brachte auch nichts.
Star Trek Elite Force: Gleiche Auflösung wie bei Q3A, trotzdem komme ich immerhin ins Menü; allerdings wird nur ein Teil des Bildschirms ausgefüllt.
Star Wars Jedi Knight 2: Gleiche Auflösung wie bei Q3A, startet überhaupt nicht.

Meine Gedanken sind jetzt folgende: An dem Intro-Filmchen kann es nicht liegen; die Auflösung kann man auch nicht allein verantwortlich machen, schließlich startet Elite Force damit (wenn auch nicht im Vollbild). Die Einstellungen im CCC habe ich auch schon alle durchprobiert, das kann es auch nicht sein. Als Letztes fiele mir noch ein, dass ich bei Q3A und JKII Stencil Shadows (cg_shadows 2) per Konsole erzwungen habe. Eventuell hat die Grafikkarte damit Probleme? Vielleicht verdächtige ich die Grafikkarte ja auch zu Unrecht und eigentlich ist der Quadcore verantwortlich. Seltsamerweise läuft Quake Live (id-tech 3) aber ohne Probleme. 

Zum Schluss noch meine Konfiguration:

Rausgekommen ist das:
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil: Cougar A 450W
Mainboard: Asus P8H67 Rev. 3.0
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500
CPU-Lüfter: Intel Boxed
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5850 Extreme Edition
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM 4GB DDR3-1333 (2 Module)
DVD-Brenner (SATA): LG GH-22NS
HD: Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB


Für Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Stricherstrich (4. Mai 2011)

Was für ein Monitor hast du?
Vielleicht kann der verschieden Einstellungen nicht wiedergeben bzw. stellt die Auflösung nicht Auto um...


----------



## captain_drink (4. Mai 2011)

Einen Dell 19" CRT, die Grafikarte ist per DVI-VGA-Adapter damit verbunden.


----------



## captain_drink (4. Mai 2011)

captain_drink schrieb:


> Einen Dell 19" CRT, die Grafikarte ist per DVI-VGA-Adapter damit verbunden.



Update: Ich hab noch Elite Force 2 ausprobiert -  läuft problemlos, allerdings hatte das Spiel alle Grafikinstellungen schlicht "vergessen". Quake 3 konnte ich zum Starten überreden, indem ich es im Windows-98-Kompatibilitätsmodus (!) laufen ließ. Allerdings haben Änderungen an der Helligkeit (Brightness) keinen Effekt. Die Stencil Shadows werden korrekt angezeigt.

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost, hab versehentlich "Antworten" statt "Bearbeiten" angeklickt.


----------

